# Injection for rib muscle spasm



## lcole7465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I have a provider that performed an injection for a Rt rib 7th muscle spasm. The provider states that he performed a trigger point injection. However, Medicare is denying for LCD for for 20552.

This is all I have for documentation: _ "Trigger Point: Trigger Point pain right rib 7th muscle spasm. trigger injection today resolved that."_

Any input on this would be of help.

Thanks


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC (Nov 28, 2016)

I would check your Local LCD policies to see what diagnosis codes support medical necessity for a trigger point injection.   In my MAC only muscle spasms and myalgia are covered diagnoses for trigger points.  

Also, I would question your provider if he injected the Costochondral joint - if so, this should be billed as a 20605, not a trigger point.  

Hope this helps!  


Melissa Harris, CPC
The Albany and Saratoga Centers for Pain Management


----------

